# Guns and cool explosions!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I feel like we needed a thread for people to tell about cool things they've blown up on the range. Example: I blew up a CD player today with my 12 guage and a couple of days ago I blew a pop can up with my 17 hmr. My dad and his friend use to shoot at old metal gas cans before Pops got married. I could imagine that would've been fun! So let's here it! Everyone share your awesome stories!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:roll: Does someone have a little too much time on their hands? :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Who... me? Nahhhh...


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

i have a tree that i shoot everytime im in the woods finally got through it last month.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I set off charges that blew a 30 foot hole in the ground 65 feet wide-that was pretty cool-oh, and there was a door and garbage can on top of the hole-still havent found the door


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, nothing goes together like blasting caps c4 and a bored soldier. and the little can goes in the big can, and you just need enough water to create a seal. i used to do that with firecrackers by punching a hole in the little can and wedging a black cat in the hole and lighting it.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

i like to shoot full cans of spray paint and spray foam. I like to show newbies the fun in shooting "stuff" Once they see a neon orange mushroom cloud they want to buy rifles. I shot a yote last week with a 3.5 load of 00buck, it wasn't as explosive as a can of spray paint but it was good for a few chuckles.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

unopened water bottle+17hmr=no more water bottle


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

headshot said:


> I shot a yote last week with a 3.5 load of 00buck, it wasn't as explosive as a can of spray paint but it was good for a few chuckles.


I'm not gonna flame. But that's a little messed up dude.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I'm not gonna flame. But that's a little messed up dude.


I enjoy shooting yotes, believe me it was more then humane at 30 yards.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Always fun to explode stuff like that on the range. But when you do it, PLEASE pick up the exploded stuff and either pack it out or at least bring it back and put it in a garbage can that is usually at the range. Paper targets too, for all that matters. 
And please don't explode glass stuff that the next guy will have to walk in, etc. 
Sorry to sound like a grumpy old man but sometimes (usually) I get disgusted whenever I go out to the local public ranges. I always wonder who the litterer thinks is supposed to pick that stuff up? 
But back to the topic - gallon milk jugs filled with water make a pretty good splash, and and are easy enough to pick up when you are done, too. Have fun!


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol i hear ya there sapper...... gotta love C4 and blasting caps.....

But i have to say the best i have done..... now don't flame or get mad.. my friend and i did it as safe as we could 

i could say the either balloon... or the huge pipe bomb that we set off in crown butte damn.... that was awsome... well it was basically a depth charge... i think we cleaned out the damn that summer for fish... nobody caught a single one after that weekend


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Always fun to explode stuff like that on the range. But when you do it, PLEASE pick up the exploded stuff and either pack it out or at least bring it back and put it in a garbage can that is usually at the range. Paper targets too, for all that matters.
> And please don't explode glass stuff that the next guy will have to walk in, etc.
> Sorry to sound like a grumpy old man but sometimes (usually) I get disgusted whenever I go out to the local public ranges. I always wonder who the litterer thinks is supposed to pick that stuff up?
> But back to the topic - gallon milk jugs filled with water make a pretty good splash, and and are easy enough to pick up when you are done, too. Have fun!


Well put. I like the milk jug idea, it's clean and still fun to shoot.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Here you go guys if ya want bang for your buck , this stuff is it Tannerite it is a blast (ha ha ) . You buy it by the case do a search on the net it also sells under the name Billy Bang you wont by sorry .
www.tannerite.com read up on the site the stuff is great !
Irish


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I have blew up a few things this past year but nothing is even close to being the victum of an IED. Try having a 155mm go off right under your backside and watching as the whole front end of the humvee comes flying over your head. Not my idea of a good time.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Booster said:


> I have blew up a few things this past year but nothing is even close to being the victum of an IED. Try having a 155mm go off right under your backside and watching as the whole front end of the humvee comes flying over your head. Not my idea of a good time.


Oooh.... was anyone hurt? That sounds like it'd be a scary ride....


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't know if this counts or not and I know it's the oldest trick in the book but...

Back in 9th grade I had an "industrial arts" class. I would take a foot long pipe and weld a flat piece of metal over one end, then take the oxy acetylene torch and just shoot straight acetylene into the open end of the tube for about thirty seconds, wait for the shop to get a little bit quiet and then light the torch and put it by the end of the pipe. BOOM. I would roll on the floor laughing as everyone in the shop had to clean out their underpants. I spent a few hours in the officer for it, but it was worth it. :lol:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

weasle414 said:


> Booster said:
> 
> 
> > I have blew up a few things this past year but nothing is even close to being the victum of an IED. Try having a 155mm go off right under your backside and watching as the whole front end of the humvee comes flying over your head. Not my idea of a good time.
> ...


Yeah, me, broke two vertebrea in my neck.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for your service booster and next time i get out there ill buy you dinner . Its the very least i can do !

Irish


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

irish said:


> Thanks for your service booster and next time i get out there ill buy you dinner . Its the very least i can do !
> 
> Irish


Thanks for the offer but insted of a dinner just thank the next soldier you see, trust me, it will make his/her day!

Booster


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Milk Jugs at the range are great. I fill them with colored water and boom!

another one.....but be very careful....I did this about three years ago on the 4th of july. Take a tractor tire tube and fill it with acetylene......then I used some cannon fuse.....well lets just say the boom shook all the windows in the valley! The stem from the tire looked like a tracer round flying up in the air.

I think I am finally getting my hearing back!


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I thank everyone i see . Even took one hunting last fall that i met 
in Wally World in Devils Lake ,you should have seen his face when i asked him . And after the hunt we hand him to the house to eat still get Emails from him now . Plus my oldest son has been to the sandbox 3 times this last time for a year . Who were you with over there ?

Irish


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, I just got back from shooting my muzzleloader... At a Sunny D bottle. The whole back half blew out and yellow water sprayed about 15 feet behind it. I wish I could've seen the thing accually blow, the smoke was still clearing by the time the whole thing settled.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> another one.....but be very careful....I did this about three years ago on the 4th of july. Take a tractor tire tube and fill it with acetylene......then I used some cannon fuse.....well lets just say the boom shook all the windows in the valley! The stem from the tire looked like a tracer round flying up in the air.


Maybe this will get them tens of thousands of ducks off that certain land next year. Thx Chuck! :wink: :lol:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

me and a buddy were dinking around with a gatorade bottle and propane once, and it was just making that jet engine sound when we lit it. then i thought it might be fun to give it a shot of oxygen. the bottle was sitting on a table in front of us, and we were sitting in office chairs, i put the torch in the bottle, and just touched the oxygen, when i lit it it blew the bottle to shreds, and it didnt even have a lid on it when i lit it. we both went over backwards in our chairs, and i had to go clean up. we had a spud gun that we put a shot of oxygen in too, the barrel went one way, and the endcap the other, while my friend stood there holding the chamber. that little thing on the oxygen bottle that says "rapidly enhances combustion" isnt kidding around. we used to take balloons filled with acetylene to parties, and throw one on the fire, and watch the drunk people hit the deck.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

my uncle has explosive sticky targets they creat quite a big bang but when you stick 3 together the fun begins!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

neb_bo said:


> me and a buddy were dinking around with a gatorade bottle and propane once, and it was just making that jet engine sound when we lit it. then i thought it might be fun to give it a shot of oxygen. the bottle was sitting on a table in front of us, and we were sitting in office chairs, i put the torch in the bottle, and just touched the oxygen, when i lit it it blew the bottle to shreds, and it didnt even have a lid on it when i lit it. we both went over backwards in our chairs, and i had to go clean up. we had a spud gun that we put a shot of oxygen in too, the barrel went one way, and the endcap the other, while my friend stood there holding the chamber. that little thing on the oxygen bottle that says "rapidly enhances combustion" isnt kidding around. we used to take balloons filled with acetylene to parties, and throw one on the fire, and watch the drunk people hit the deck.


Now I see how kids lose limbs


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I missed this on July 4 last year, but a friend of mine and his buddy always cook something up to blow!
Last year they got a bowling ball, hollowed it out somehow ans packet it with black powder and put in a cannon fuse, then put it in a home made black powder pipe mortar thing set off with a long fuse!
They lit it and ran back, finally it went back and the bowling ball flew high in the air and it went off at the peak of it's flight. Kerboom and bits of ball went everywhere. Fortunately they use a long fuse which gave everybody enough time to get well clear! Hate to use my shooting eye to a piece of busted bowling ball!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

USSapper said:


> neb_bo said:
> 
> 
> > me and a buddy were dinking around with a gatorade bottle and propane once, and it was just making that jet engine sound when we lit it. then i thought it might be fun to give it a shot of oxygen. the bottle was sitting on a table in front of us, and we were sitting in office chairs, i put the torch in the bottle, and just touched the oxygen, when i lit it it blew the bottle to shreds, and it didnt even have a lid on it when i lit it. we both went over backwards in our chairs, and i had to go clean up. we had a spud gun that we put a shot of oxygen in too, the barrel went one way, and the endcap the other, while my friend stood there holding the chamber. that little thing on the oxygen bottle that says "rapidly enhances combustion" isnt kidding around. we used to take balloons filled with acetylene to parties, and throw one on the fire, and watch the drunk people hit the deck.
> ...


No kidding... my cousin got blown up in an oil explosion when he was about 12. He soaked rope in oil and gas and threw it in the farm burning barrel and lit it with a match. It threw him at least 20 feet back and lit up the side of the grainery 15 feet away.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

it was probably the gas fumes that exploded because they get allover the place, not just where you pour the gas.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i didnt say it was a good idea, and the balloons are harmless because theres nothing to create debris/shrapnel, theyre just loud and make a big flame, so you dont do it when theres people to close. you have to think when your dinking around with stuff like that, the oxygen incidents were 2 times i wasnt thinking.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, the balloons are fine, my old science teacher accually demonstrates that same kind of thing. You just gotta try to use your head when you blow things up.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> You just gotta try to use your head when you blow things up.


That's funny! :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: It's possible to blow things up without being dumb about it. It's a challenge, I have to admit, but it is possible.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

old messed up beer cans found whole bunch in a ditch like 30 something they bailed them out i guess but still dont no reason they were all faded and foamed really bad so i set bout 20 up on fence 100 yd way an d shot them off one at time with 22 mag it was really fun can just blow into lil ieces when shok up others i used shot gun and threw them up and shot with the other arm good fun,....... another are old TVsss whoooo them are good stuff shout the screen... heheheheh....... others are cell phones... they just shatter into thousands of peices like blue rock with a good shot turning into powder........ i could go on and on........ have lil time on my hads im 15 hahahaha..


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Sparkler bomb in a cooler last 4th of July. The lid had the hinges broke off for sometime, and when it went off, it blew it 10 ft in the air.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

will someone explain to me how to make a sparkler bomb-I thought I knew how to but to no avail yet


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i get like 3 little boxes of spaklers and a small film canister and a wick.take the grey stuff off all the sparklers and put it all in the film canister and cut hole in the top of the canister and put wick in.very safe and not a bang just kind of a vvvvvvrrrrrrrrrr and a very large flash,its really fun!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

use 3-4 boxes of sparklers, with the metal stick(now illegal in ne) and make a bundle of them. pull the one in the very center up about an inch. take an entire roll of electrical tape and wrap them as tight as possible. make very sure to seal the bottom and top well except for the fuse one. then light the one in the center and get the hell outta dodge. thats what i hear anyways, id never do anything like that. 8)


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

neb_bo said:


> use 3-4 boxes of sparklers, with the metal stick(now illegal in ne) and make a bundle of them. pull the one in the very center up about an inch. take an entire roll of electrical tape and wrap them as tight as possible. make very sure to seal the bottom and top well except for the fuse one. then light the one in the center and get the hell outta dodge. thats what i hear anyways, id never do anything like that. 8)


You hear right but you need atleast 12 boxes to make a good one.
UUuuuuhhhhh I mean thats what I hear also.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i cant remember how many is in a box? i "heard" the bundle will be about an inch around. im thinking dozen or two total.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds like some of you guys would make good demolition men. Join the military, they will pay you to blow things up. 8)

And you won't be playing with firecrackers either. :wink: :beer:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i was. one time i got to be opfor on a training excersise. there was me, another private, and an e-5 sapper. they gave us 25 lbs. of c-4, and the blasting caps with 25' shock tubes on them. all we did for 3 weeks was go out 2-4 times a day and set up fake ambushes using the c4 to simulate ied's, and then attack the convoys with small arms miles gear. when we got done, we had 8 lbs left over that we had to get rid of. lets just say we got a little creative. i also got to shoot a live at-4, that was frickin sweet, and i was a saw gunner, and that alone makes all the military bs worth it. im thinking about getting back in, but not just for the toys.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

miles gear :down:


----------



## ViperTwo (Dec 18, 2004)

I spent 10 years working with a stuntman. My job, rig things to explode, AND do it in a way that was safe for the stuntman. Which of course meant that the explosion had to *look* massive, but not have much punch. I always thought that it'd be darn hard to beat blowing up a car, with someone sitting in the driver's seat, who then comes out of the car fully engulfed in flame.

Then I read this thread. You guys are having WAY more fun! :beer:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, if you guys want to see what happens to a building when 2 JDAM's hit it...check this link out!! It'll make you smile and damn proud of our boys over in the sandbox. http://www.militaryvideos.net/videos.php?videonum=65

Here, kitty, kitty, kitty.....BOOM!

H2OfowlND


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

USSapper said:


> miles gear :down:


yeah, i agree. the miles 2000 isnt too bad, thats what they had at jrtc. and evidently they can hit you with it from about 400 yards, cause i got picked off in a guard tower by a guy i could see in the treeline about that far out.


----------

